
Pictures of People Scanning QR-codes - noinput
http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/
======
anujkk
Funny. I guess you may find this useful -

[http://www.google.co.in/search?q=pictures+of+people+scanning...](http://www.google.co.in/search?q=pictures+of+people+scanning+qr+codes&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=VQRVT9TSHcj5rAeg9tDxDQ&ved=0CCMQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=638)

